# Funniest Hunting Experience(Involving Man or Beast!)



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll start off with one that I observed while Spring turkey hunting a couple years back: I was set up against a tree with my hen decoy stuck into a rotten, falllen tree trunk(for max. visablility!) about 25 yds away. I was yelping to a distant tom who had gobbled a couple times from maybe 2-300 yds away. I hear a rustling in the leaves uphill and to my left and slowly glanced up the hill. I see the smallest, scrawniest(it had been a very bad winter!) fox I ever saw come running down along the fallen tree, looking back over his shoulder and he had the fattest, biggest black mole you ever saw in it's jaws. When it gets to the decoy, it finally sees it right in front of him and abruptly stopped in it's tracks-dropping the dead mole, jumped abt threefeet in the air to it's left and ran off like it had seen the Devil himself!(Apparently, it had a previous bad experience with a turkey!) After I stopped laughing, I started to feel sorry for it thinking it looked like it really needed that mole to make it another day! No, the tom never made the scene...maybe heard my laughing


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

There was a group of us fall turkey hunting. One of the guys in my group shot a tom but didn't kill it. So I told him to pick it up and wring its neck like a pheasant. He picks this turkey up and it sinks it claws right onto his chest and proceeds to kick the crap out of him. I'm laughing too hard to do anything about it while he's holding it by the neck and its still clawing at his chest. After this goes on for five minutes, another guy from the group grabs the turkey, throws it on the ground and steps on its head till it perished. That was my friends first and last turkey he ever shot. To this day we laugh about it and figure had we filmed it we would have won 100K on funniest home videos and had PETA all over our back sides!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I guess I'll bump this thread up.

Out on a squirrel hunt with a friend. After hiking in a good distance my friend, he had 2 and I still have not had a shot. Then I see a squirrel laying flat on a branch, but do not have a good shot. So I sit on a stump and decide to wait him out.

As my friend moves in closer to me for a lunch break, the squirrel raises his head. Good clean head shot. I go over to pick up the squirrel and discover that we are on the top of a good sized drop off. Of course the darn thing fell out of the tree and down by the creek below. I had a bad injury years ago and walk with a limp. So, my friend said he would go down an get the squirrel. He had to work his way around a bit to find a good way down. 

While he is doing this I received a call from nature. So I move off somewhat and am sitting on a fallen tree, overhanging it, doing an impersonation of a bear in the woods.

And as they say in the Night Before Christmas, and what to my wondering eyes should appear, but my friend coming up the ridge in a direct line to a view of my backside. To quote him, "Just what I wanted to see. A full moon rising over the valley."  That was about 15 years ago, and I still here about it every time we hunt.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

While waterfowl hunting at killdeer. We stopped hunting a few minutes before we had to stop. My friend put his hands in his pocket. He stepped over his gun and tripped over a small stick. He never got his hands out of his pockets but his face broke his fall. He wasn't even close to his gun and safety was on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I took my dad deer hunting one year. I left him on the ground and I got up in a tree stand about 40 yards from him. then i get a all from nature I got to poop. so I make up my mind I am not going to get out of the tree stand' I am going from the stand so I turn around backwards and let her rip , as soon as I do my dad yells out what! what do you want! as he thought I was calling to him lol ! I just about fell off the stand laughing at the situation then I had to tell him to be quiet as he would scare off the deer if any were around. we still laugh about it today and we didn't see any deer on that hunt. but it will always be a fun story to tell!


----------

